# Holder resigning



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Good news for the day... Eric Holder is resigning.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/09/2...gning-as-attorney-general.html?_r=0&referrer=


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

So long mo-fo


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Shitbags are still in charge so I won't hold out hope for a decent replacement.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

O'braindead will not make a new appointment to the post and Holder will still be there till the end.

*Gov. Patrick: I'm not interested in AG post now *
Massachusetts Gov. Deval Patrick is rejecting speculation that he might be interested in replacing U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder.

Read more:
http://www.wcvb.com/news/gov-patrick-im-not-interested-in-ag-post-now/28245010


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Rats on a sinking ship ?

Wonder if holder is leaving now while this corrupt regime will still protect him ?

Would have loved to see the bastard get charged for "Fast and Furious" , but that's just dreaming


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm not sure if the potential of Cadillac Deville becoming AG is good for MA or not...bad for the country of course.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

pahapoika said:


> Rats on a sinking ship ?
> 
> Wonder if holder is leaving now while this corrupt regime will still protect him ?
> 
> Would have loved to see the bastard get charged for "Fast and Furious" , but that's just dreaming


I read today that the judge will not delay the release of the FF docs until the day before Election Day. He extended it another 21 days, and also told the DOJ that they've had more than enough time. Regardless of Obamas executive action. Oct 21st they're released. I predict a shit show.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Good riddance to one of the most polarizing figures in the Obama administration. An AG who will not be remembered for his fair administration of the federal justice system, but a tool of the reigning political party. A man, at best was an incompetent buffoon, completely unaware of the deep corruption in the structures of the federal government and at worst, accomplice to murder of law enforcement officers and thousands of civilians. An AG who spent more time covering up the messes caused by his political cronies and testifying on Capitol Hill than doing his actual job. Any other AG would have been fired about three scandals ago.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Well now he needs a new job, maybe Supreme Court Justice. Chew on that and she how that taste.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Holder Gone? Not so Quick. Obama's planning to nominate Eric Holder to the Surpreme Court??

Holder Gone? Not so Quick. Obama's planning to nominate Eric Holder to the Surpreme Court??
By Amy Elizabeth Attorney General Eric Holder provides an update on the Justice Department Rush Limbaugh apparently thinks Eric Holder may be stepping down...
GOPTHEDAILYDOSE.COM


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Can you imagine this POS on the supreme court ?

What complete bit of insanity it this ?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

pahapoika said:


> Can you imagine this POS on the supreme court ?
> 
> What complete bit of insanity it this ?


Just more of the same. Can you imagine how Scalia feels? These libs have made a mockery of the court.
It's been six years of opposite day and i'm pretty numb at this point.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Janet Reno had more balls than this POS. She also publicly admitted responsibility for things that happened on her watch. More than I can say for Hillary. I'm pretty much convinced that the U.S. is going to be hurting real bad, real soon.....


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> Janet Reno had more balls than this POS. She also publicly admitted responsibility for things that happened on her watch. More than I can say for Hillary. I'm pretty much convinced that the U.S. is going to be hurting real bad, real soon.....


yeah she was able to pull off the ol' "buffalo bill" tuck job pretty well.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

The dope is holding off on announcing the new AG until after elections for obvious reasons.

Obama has three short list pics for AG. One is Preet Bharara, current US Attorney for S. District NY. He's rabidly anti business.

Another is Tom Perez, the current Labor Secretary who was essentially forced out of DOJ for being too liberally radical.

Lastly, is Kamala Harris, the AG of CA. Another lefty.

Obama knows he can't get any of them through Senate confirmation without destroying the Dem brand more than he has. So for now at least we have a lame duck DOJ, and that's a good thing.

Current analyses say the GOP easily takes the Senate. Even former Obama shill David Alexrod agrees.

Grimes in KY was an Obama delegate but won't admit she voted for him. That hurt her so badly, that this past Tues the DNC stopped putting money into her campaign. McConnell (who's just another RINO anyway) easily wins his Senate seat again. He also winds up Senate Majority Leader ousting the insane Harry Reid.


----------

